# Day 63 for Pasha



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

and keeping all paws here crossed that all goes right this time.

screenshot windows 8


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Good Luck Pasha


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Must be nerve wracking for you! Hope everything goes smoothly and soon you have some pictures of a happy mom with her babies to show us.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We will both be kittening this week then. 

Hope all goes well for you and the beautiful Pasha. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> We will both be kittening this week then.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you and the beautiful Pasha. xxx


I don't think we've got nine though  
I'll just be pleased with a straight forward birth this time :yesnod:
Good luck to your girl CC :thumbup1:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

My fingers are so tightly crossed for Pasha that I've lost feeling in them


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Sending Pasha lots of hugs for her big day :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck Pasha, we'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck pasha, everything tightly crossed and positive PF vibes for a smooth delivery and strong healthy babies xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Good luck Pasha lots of love and hugs Megan and Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck lynn love.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She will be fine... Good luck sweetie ... Xxx


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck Lynn and Pasha.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Good luck, everybody, hope Pasha has an easy time of it, and an extra rub behind the whiskers for beautiful Mai Tai, in case she feels left out!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

egyptianreggae said:


> Good luck, everybody, hope Pasha has an easy time of it, and an extra rub behind the whiskers for beautiful Mai Tai, in case she feels left out!


Ha ha  The lump that is also known as Mai Tai is safely ensconced on my lap - she's not likely to miss out on anything  Pasha is currently reclining on the back of the sofa, snoring


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Meant to add- as neutered tom cats, Simba and Tiny know little of where kittens come from, and I think they'd be a bit squeamish if you told them, but nevertheless, I asked Simba if he had a message for Pasha and he lowered his head and rubbed his nose against my face in a very solemn, dignified way, which I think must be interpreted as a gesture of approval and best wishes


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha  The lump that is also known as Mai Tai is safely ensconced on my lap - she's not likely to miss out on anything  Pasha is currently reclining on the back of the sofa, snoring


Oh, I do love the sound of cats snoring! I should have guessed Mai Tai wouldn't miss out. She doesn't look like a cat who has missed out on much, unless you count missing out on all the disagreeable qualities that Tiny has in spades


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - thank you Simba. I will pass on your message to Pasha when she decides to wake up for bedtime


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck Lynn and the beautiful Pasha xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Awww - thank you Simba. I will pass on your message to Pasha when she decides to wake up for bedtime


haha this happens here a lot , best wishes pasha now get some extra zzzzzz's in so you are well rested for the big day , best wishes xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She's looking lovely, hope all goes well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes gorgeous, a very lady like looking cat, if you know what I mean, have everything crossed that all goes smoothly for you and Pasha, very exciting, all these pregnant queens about ,im getting very broody lol. Make sure your camera is ready Lyn._


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Pasha is looking beautiful...lovely and rotund. Have got everything crossed for a smooth delivery of baby Pashas! X


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pasha is gorgeous, love Siamese, hope all goes well, very soon, its awful waiting and wondering when


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Wishing all the very best to the beautiful Pasha and her human Mum. Easy delivery and healthy mum and babies!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Any news on Pasha Lynn? Has she started yet? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Asleep on the back of the sofa Sharon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you want to swap queens for the night Lynn, my queen is currently walking round in circles.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Blessings CC and Lynn and your girls this eve for smooth births and heathy kits to come xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Day 65 for Pasha, any news Lynn on having beautiful kittens yet.


----------



## debsue (Feb 25, 2014)

I dont know anything about cat breeding or cats having kittens ( Im a midwife so ok with humans!), but i just wanted to say Pasha is a beautiful cat and I hope all goes well, x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Day 65..

Pasha is surely not still asleep on the sofa?
CC, your queen still walking in circles?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is still acting strange tonight, in and out of her box in circles, day 65 so I hope they arrive tonight otherwise I will be booking time off work yet again.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

debsue said:


> I dont know anything about cat breeding or cats having kittens ( Im a midwife so ok with humans!), but i just wanted to say Pasha is a beautiful cat and I hope all goes well, x


They can go some days "over", although 63-65 days is the most commonly quoted figure. Cats don't ovulate until they have been mated, which triggers it, so it may happen straight away with the first mating, or can be delayed until after the last, even a day or two later. Inertia can be a problem sometimes, where contractions start and fail, or don't start at all. I found the most reliable guide was 6 weeks from the time they "pink up".


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Day 65 for Pasha, any news Lynn on having beautiful kittens yet.





MollyMilo said:


> Day 65..
> 
> Pasha is surely not still asleep on the sofa?
> CC, your queen still walking in circles?


Nothing happening here yet.... and yes she is on the sofa  She was running up and downstairs with MiMi at 5.30 this morning. I've been in work this morning and in tomorrow (only do 9 til 1) leaving my husband to hold the fort but I think he's starting to panic


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Going to be some dizzy babies then if Pasha keeps racing up the stairs. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh don't keep mummy waiting too long Pasha, good luck Lynn x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Day 66 in the pf breeding section 

Any news ladies?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, she has stopped walking in circles today, eating again and refusing her box to lay on my bed and if I dare think about moving her I get growled at.

Yes, she is going to have babies on my bed yet again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a pregnant cat  
Seriously, she is in her nest box with Mai Tai and occasionally MiMi. I do think, all being well, that we will have kittens by the morning


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have a pregnant cat
> Seriously, she is in her nest box with Mai Tai and occasionally MiMi. I do think, all being well, that we will have kittens by the morning


Just been thinking about you ... Open the post all excited hoping for mittens

Come on pasha , need to see them now x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's it, we are definitely swapping queens for the night, I really don't want babies born on my bed again, tried to slip a puppy pad under her and got the swipe of the paw, she is a grumpy mare this evening.

Why cant my cat be normal and have them in the nesting box.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> No, she has stopped walking in circles today, eating again and refusing her box to lay on my bed and if I dare think about moving her I get growled at.
> 
> Yes, she is going to have babies on my bed yet again.


Get the sheets ready CC lol ... Ruby was the same she was swiftly moved lol


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I have a pregnant cat
> Seriously, she is in her nest box with Mai Tai and occasionally MiMi. I do think, all being well, that we will have kittens by the morning





catcoonz said:


> No, she has stopped walking in circles today, eating again and refusing her box to lay on my bed and if I dare think about moving her I get growled at.
> 
> Yes, she is going to have babies on my bed yet again.


Tonight tonight tonight! Woohoo

All the best xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishing you all the best Lynn , you have had some sad times with your kitts ..... Let's hope for some fab news yeah ....... All the paws & fingers are crossed here for you tonight .... xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> That's it, we are definitely swapping queens for the night, I really don't want babies born on my bed again, tried to slip a puppy pad under her and got the swipe of the paw, she is a grumpy mare this evening.
> 
> Why cant my cat be normal and have them in the nesting box.


I think it's a Coonie thing  All the MC breeders I know have grumpy girls who run the show and birth where they please.

Am lucky with mine, pleasant temperaments through pregnancy and birth in the right spot.

Best of luck to you, she can't hold on much longer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have any kittens born yet.

Lynn, has the beautiful Pasha given you her beautiful babies. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha! And I still have a pregnant cat - who has now decided that actually, my bed is quite comfy  But will she lie on the old towel that I have over as much as possible? Will she b******


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Gosh I am on tenter hooks whenever I open this thread. Pasha....please respect my heart and deliver your gorgeous babies...xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:lol::lol: going to be both our beds for birth then. xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Come on Pasha, would be lovely to have both litters born today, my girl is now in labour, well actually first kitten just been born.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww bless give your mum a break and have babies today please pasha dear  best wishes xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesting but no signs of active labour  She has just gone downstairs to eat - again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't be fooled Lynn, I had just posted a photo of my girl eating breakfast in bed, said she wasn't in labour, went back 5 minutes later to find a kitten born.

Now have 5 born so far and coming very quickly. xx

Hope Pasha has her babies soon.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

If Pasha can hang on untill just after all CCs babies are born that would be great


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok Pasha, over to you for the next litter of babies to be born. xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

C'mon Pasha, you can uncross your legs now!!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, come on Pasha other wise I'll have no excuse to not do any housework


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Come on Pasha! Time to PUSH!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This was the situation a couple of minutes ago















She was sitting on my bed between me and the laptop, purring away. Now back in her nest having a wash of her bits and biting her toe nails 
And all of you not getting on with your housework -stop using kitten arrivals as an excuse  I've done three loads of washing and swept the hall floor


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> This was the situation a couple of minutes ago
> View attachment 135204
> 
> 
> ...


Haha your face in the second picture says it all Lynn!! Come on already woman :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh my Pasha you are stunning , i cant believe it both my favourite breeds with kittens at exactly same time , 

lynn in thesecond pic you do look like you are trying to hypnotise pasha into doing it today , lol , might as well relax now till she gives you the nodd


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lynn, squeezing Pasha is not going to pop any babies out. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Pasha and babies  xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am going to put some posh fizz in the fridge to celebrate the birth of pasha's babies! I think they will all be safely born by 9pm tonight. And I think their will be 6. 3 of each!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope all goes well for Lynn and Pasha x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

gorgeous said:


> I am going to put some posh fizz in the fridge to celebrate the birth of pasha's babies! I think they will all be safely born by 9pm tonight. And I think their will be 6. 3 of each!


Hmmmm sounds like insider info to me lol ...... great idea tho fizz in fridge ..pops off to find one ! Good luck Pasha and Lynn xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Pasha looks tranquil.....Lynn, you look frantic!
Come on Pasha!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Pasha in labour yet?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lynn is very quiet..

Perhaps the little white mice are on their way!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Come on, it's time them bubs came into the world ... Really looking forward to this litter xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

All crossed it's all going well xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No news is good news I hope


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Has been a while, hoping all is going well for you Lynn and gorgeous Pasha. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lynn, is everything ok, I hope no news means Pasha has gone into labour, or you now have kittens.

I know how difficult it is to update when you have babies being born, just wanted to let you know we are all thinking of you with paws crossed. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am currently at my vet's, praying that ashot of oxytocin will do the trick  Very worried for my girly yet again 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I am currently at my vet's, praying that ashot of oxytocin will do the trick  Very worried for my girly yet again
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


*I hope your girl is going to be ok lyn. Fingers crossed all will be fine.xx*


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, Many paws crossed her for you and Pasha hun, will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Pasha. Hoping for good kitten news today. Xxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh no, I also have been worried when there was no update but didnt like to ask - sending hugs and good vibes for Pasha and Lyn, will be keeping everything crossed here.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Oh no, Many paws crossed her for you and Pasha hun, will be thinking of you. xxx


She is now in theatre  Two babies we think but she didn't want to keep still for a scan. Crossing everything. She is being spayed at the same time.
Purry kisses to your babies CC x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

**hugs** Lyn, we have everything crossed here for good news and hope Pasha and babies are doing well.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck Lynn. I have everything crossed for a happy outcome for Pasha. X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers and paws crossed here for Pasha and her babies xxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Lynn hope all we be ok x x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck Lynn and Pasha, got everything crossed here for you x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh Lynn, as with everyone else I was so hoping it would all be ok this time. Everything crossed for pasha and her babies xx


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Oh, poor sweet Pasha, hope all goes ok with the operation. Thinking of you all, Lynn x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending all best wishes to you and Pasha. Really hoping all will be well.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope she's okay and the babies arrive safely.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I really hate C sections. Hoping she settles with bubs when she gets back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope all is going well for you, Pasha and babies. xxx

Hugs and thinking of you.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fingers still crossed. Poor girly--she really does like to worry you, doesn't she?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoping no news is good news... Everything crossed for Pasha and Babes x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and Pasha hoping all goes well...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

All paws and fingers are crossed here - really hoping for a good outcome. It's about time you had some luck xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Finger and paws crossed this end xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Still no news? I do hope all is going as well as can be expected.xx*


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Fingers and paws all crossed here too for Pasha and babies, hope you're ok Lynn sending hugs xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Big hugs Lynn - I hope Pasha and babies are doing ok xxx


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

Awww no! Hope Pasha and the babies are ok!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed all is well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for the belated update - it is my step-daughter's birthday tomorrow and we had invited the family over for lunch. I know they would have understood if I had cancelled but decided to still carry on.
Anyway Pasha and baby are home safe and doing well. There was just the one kitten and Pasha has now been spayed. She had so much scar tissue from her previous caesarian that she didn't have the musculature left to have effective contractions. I took her in at about 8 this morning after she had been having very weak contractions for about an hour and was spotting blood. The vet did a scan and tried oxytocin which had no effect so the only choice was another caesarian.
Thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad Pasha and the baby have come through safely. Well done Pasha, and welcome to the world little one.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what an awful time for you Lyn, glad Pasha is home, fingers crossed for the little kitten, xxxx_


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome littleone homesafe with mummy Pasha xx hugs to you Lynn x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so pleased pasha and baby are home doing well 
What a traumatic time of it you've all had xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad Pasha and Baby are ok. Sorry it didn't work out as planned. xxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh goodness what a tough time of it you've both had. Poor beautiful Pasha--I'm glad she's home now and has one healthy baby to love. I know you would have liked more, but I guess nature has other ideas and now Pasha will just be a pampered princess and hopefully this kitten will thrive and be as beautiful as its mum.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So pleased both Pasha and little one are home safe - breeding is so bloody hard sometimes - hugs for all three of you xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pleased to hear Pasha and the little one are home! I've been checking in all afternoon for news


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank goodness Pasha and baby are safe and well... I've virtually been having kittens myself since I heard you were at the vets xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

So pleased that Pasha and her baby are home. X


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What an ordeal for you, I'm so glad to hear Pasha and her little one are home safe now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry you have had a worrying time Lynn.

Good news Pasha and baby are home safe. xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless , best wishes for you all , congrats on your new arrival Pasha hope you not feeling too sore and getting lots of cuddles and snuggles xxxxxxxwelcome to the world little one you are very special xxxxhope you all have a restful evening lynn xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear Pasha had a rough time :sad:
Glad to hear you are all home safe and well, hope the kit and mum do well xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Pasha, and you. Hope one little bub is enough to hold her interest with all she's been through.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn, just catching up with this now.
I hope Pasha and her precious singleton are home and doing well.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just seen this, fingers and paws crossed for Pasha and her little one,hope all is going well for them x


----------



## nrg1981 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just read through this and my what a tough time for you all, glad your fur babies are home now.


----------

